# Wood Stove ID



## Trickle (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know anything about a wood stove like this?  Dim. 72" long X 35" Wide and 78" Tall


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 8, 2013)

I think its either a Scandia, or a Taiwanese knock-off of a Scandia. Friends had one very similar that they bought at a local department store about 30 years ago. Theirs was the Taiwanese knock-off version.


----------



## begreen (Mar 9, 2013)

Agreed. A full front shot would confirm this.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 9, 2013)

begreen said:


> Agreed. A full front shot would confirm this.


Like this Trickle,


----------



## alex johnson (Mar 9, 2013)

Trickle said:


> Anyone know anything about a wood stove like this? Dim. 72" long X 35" Wide and 78" Tall


looks like a knock off of a Jotul Black bear.




Trickle said:


> Anyone know anything about a wood stove like this? Dim. 72" long X 35" Wide and 78" Tall


Looks li


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 9, 2013)

Trickle said:


> Dim. 72" long X 35" Wide and 78" Tall


That's one huge frikin stove

It's a knock off of a Jotul 118. A little different than other Scandia Stoves I've seen, but it's for sure a knock off of an original.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 9, 2013)

Trickle said:


> Dim. 72" long X 35" Wide and 78" Tall


Where did you get these measurements?


----------



## Trickle (Mar 10, 2013)

@All - Thanks for the help.  I agree it is a knock off of a Jotul or Scandia, and especially after reading about the poor quality, cracks, etc.  This originated from some Craigslist searches I have been casually doing to look for a shop stove.  Measurements came from that ad, as did the pics.  I am a total newbie to stoves, and while most have names and model numbers that I can lookup and research this one did not.  No worries, it is no longer listed and after learning not something I'm interested in.

Wow, there are a lot of crap wood stoves on Craigslist.  I'm set in the house with the Quadrafire 3100 and will just keep looking to see if a good _quality_ stove shows up on Craigslist for the shop.


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 10, 2013)

This is the Taiwanese version after sitting in the weeds for several years.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 10, 2013)

homebrewz said:


> This is the Taiwanese version after sitting in the weeds for several years.


I guess it is not even good enough for a boat anchor


----------



## homebrewz (Mar 10, 2013)

That thing has been sitting outside for several years, but my friends say they used to heat their house with it. They thought it was still in good shape, but its full of soggy ash and the cement is missing from most of the seams. I told them they should leave it there and keep it as a yard ornament. Fortunately for them they upgraded to an older Hearthstone.


----------



## coaly (Mar 12, 2013)

If you measure a Scandia box stove in _centimeters_, it comes to those measurements.
29 deep X 14 wide  X 30 high in _inches_.


----------



## begreen (Mar 12, 2013)

homebrewz said:


> That thing has been sitting outside for several years, but my friends say they used to heat their house with it. They thought it was still in good shape, but its full of soggy ash and the cement is missing from most of the seams. I told them they should leave it there and keep it as a yard ornament. Fortunately for them they upgraded to an older Hearthstone.


 
That is remarkable. It has not rusted yet? I see no reason why they shouldn't tear it down (pretty easy) , re-cement the joints and continue using it. It's a shame to see it languishing outdoors like that.


----------

